# Waiting for baby potbellies



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

I am helping a friend out with her 2 potbelly pigs . She just moved and doesn't have a place for her pigs to have their babies. They have lived only on pasture and when I picked them up on Wednesday I asked what she feeds them and she said grass. 
They look so skinny to me (except their big pregnant bellies). I can see their hip bones and ribcage. So now they are at my house and I started feeling them mini pig food along with alfalfa. 
They are due any day and this is my first time with farrowing or keeping potbellies. Any advice would be appreciated. 













The first pic is Babe and the second one is Willie.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Those pigs are extremely underweight. I'm surprised they kep the pregnancy. Just slowly keep upping their food. They can eat fruits, veggies, eggs, dairy, and hay too. Pretty much any unprocessed leftovers you have. But not too much at once since they aren't used to eating much. Crazy your friend thought potbellies could survive on grass. You can get them pig vitamins too. They look due soon so you will probably have to suppliment the babies. Nursing drains the mama pigs. Just make sure they get colostrum, then you can sell the babies as bottle babies or try to pan feed them goat milk. There's no way I'd give them back. They are very neglected.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

My sister told me not to give them back when She saw the pics. They are very sweet girls. They just had babies in September. They had 9 each. I gave her info for a vet to get her male neutered but she hasn't done it. 
I've been hesitant about giving them too much since they haven't had other food besides grass. I'll look for some pig vitamins. 
Thank you


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I've honestly never seen a skinny pig. They look very skinny except for those baby bellies. Really hope the old owner doesn't get them back unless she is willing to make some serious adjustments. 
That said I hope they birth easy and have healthy babies! I've never farrowed pigs but the same basics apply to any birthing animal. Dont allow her to labor forever and not help. Make sure babies eat soon as possible. Bless you for taking g them on!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Super skinny! I just got some mini pigs and I've done a ton of reading, the fact you can see their ribs is terrible! Even on what's considered thin you don't see ribs. You want an ice rounded butt not pointy.
Now from what I have read pigs get very over weight on grass, I would guess this girl probably has a parasite issue going on unless the grass was very thin and she simply wasn't getting enough.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Now from what I have read pigs get very over weight on grass, I would guess this girl probably has a parasite issue going on unless the grass was very thin and she simply wasn't getting enough.


I don't know where you read that, but I have to respectfully disagree. Pigs will not get fat on grass alone. Pigs have a very similar digestive system to us. They are omnivores. The only creatures that can survive and thrive on grass are ruminants and hind gut fermentors. Even pasture pigs (of which potbellies are not) can't just eat grass. They need a large area to forage. Acorns, roots, things like that. The pasture should also be seeded with a mix of grasses if you want a healthy pig. Those pigs are rediculously malnurished. They may very well be wormy too, but that's not just from parasites.

Dyna, you are right about not giving too much too fast. One good thing to add is an egg or two each to them, if you have chickens and can spare them. Boiling is supposed to make the proteins more available but I give mine raw and they do well. Just spoiled milk and yogurt is good too or extra goat milk. Some mixed in with their pellets and they'll love you. Potbellies are easy to overfeed, but I think you have a way to go until you have to worry about that.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

About farrowing, I've been through two myself and the piglets just slipped out. They flopped around for a while and then stumbled to a teat. Pigs are much easier than goats, imo. If you're there and it's cold out, you can help dry them off. Mom pigs don't lick their babies clean. They dry off on their own usually. I don't iodine their cords or give them vitamin k, but some do. If they have access to fresh dirt, they get vitamin k from the ground from what I remember. I missed the first birth and found piglets all alive and well just after the birth. I watched the second birth. Piglets should just slip out, so if she's straining with no progress, their might be a problem. From what I've read, if you have to fish one out, the rest should follow easy. They usually have one placenta. It'll come out just like a goats. Piglets need the colostrum, so make sure they get some shortly after birth. The mom's sometimes get involved with the birh and can step on or roll on a baby. If you're there just watch for it. Those dumb little pigs get all in her business when they pop out. You can make something for them to get under if you want so they can get out of the way. I'm not sure where you live and how cold it is, but piglets canusually stay warm if the have a pile of hay to climb in and at least a buddy to snuggle with. For the most part, farrowing should be hands off. Your pigs are experienced moms, so I think they will be good for you.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have chickens for the eggs and I had two does that kidded a week ago. One had only one baby so I will steal some of her milk for the pigs. I live in Az and the temps have been in the 80's but cooling to the low 70's this week and night temps of 50's.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Willie is not wanting to eat today. Hopefully the babies show up today and it is not something else.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MylieD no way am I gonna argue with you. As I said I just started with the pigs, it just said to limit grazing because it is high in sugar. Maybe they mean on top of their feed? I'm not sure. But if they would also need roots and such wouldn't they get that from rooting and eating the roots of the grass as well? Again no way arguing and no matter if she is wormy or not feed would be needed, I personally would worm her though


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> MylieD no way am I gonna argue with you. As I said I just started with the pigs, it just said to limit grazing because it is high in sugar. Maybe they mean on top of their feed? I'm not sure. But if they would also need roots and such wouldn't they get that from rooting and eating the roots of the grass as well? Again no way arguing and no matter if she is wormy or not feed would be needed, I personally would worm her though


I was talking more plant roots, rather than grass roots, but they will eat that too. The last thing most pigs want to eat is grass. But you can ferment wheat, barley, corn, etc for them or sprout it and they'll love it. If you plant rye or clover, things like that, that's good for them. They just need other things too. I'm not sure what kind of mini pigs you have, but Juliana, I know they have different requirements than what I'm familiar with. Potbellies aren't as small as them and eat more like a traditional pig. They do tend to get fat though, so once you get them in shape, then you need to regulate their feed more. I have lard hogs, so I have to be careful what I feed them (not an excessive amount of sweet feed) or they will get rolly polly and unhealthy in the opposite direction.

I do 100% agree they need to get a fecal run on them or at least get dewormed. I am not sure what is safe for pregnant pigs since I haven't dewormed pregnant pigs. So check the bottle. I use ivermectin on a slice of bread and they gobble it up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a first for me...seeing a malnourished pig....how awful  Hope the babies survive! Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MylieD said:


> I was talking more plant roots, rather than grass roots, but they will eat that too. The last thing most pigs want to eat is grass. But you can ferment wheat, barley, corn, etc for them or sprout it and they'll love it. If you plant rye or clover, things like that, that's good for them. They just need other things too. I'm not sure what kind of mini pigs you have, but Juliana, I know they have different requirements than what I'm familiar with. Potbellies aren't as small as them and eat more like a traditional pig. They do tend to get fat though, so once you get them in shape, then you need to regulate their feed more. I have lard hogs, so I have to be careful what I feed them (not an excessive amount of sweet feed) or they will get rolly polly and unhealthy in the opposite direction.
> 
> I do 100% agree they need to get a fecal run on them or at least get dewormed. I am not sure what is safe for pregnant pigs since I haven't dewormed pregnant pigs. So check the bottle. I use ivermectin on a slice of bread and they gobble it up.


Totally makes sense!


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll have a fecal done at the vet. Hate to worm them if they don't need it while they are pregnant. I haven't given them access to the pasture. Not sure I would be able to get them in their pens when the time comes and they do not like my cow. They don't mind my goats or the chickens but they get all upset when the cow comes by. 
Willie finally started eating normal tonight. She just nibbled a little all day. They loved the goats milk once they figured it out. It was cute to watch. When it first touched their nose they jumped away but once they licked it off their nose they dived in! They licked their bowls clean. I'll start adding eggs tomorrow as long as they are still doing good. 
They are in 2 separate pens but they can see each other. I filled it with straw and I have heating lamps to put in once the babies are here.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

The first pic is Babe and the second is Willie. 
I don't think they can get much bigger.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Dyana said:


> I'll have a fecal done at the vet. Hate to worm them if they don't need it while they are pregnant. I haven't given them access to the pasture. Not sure I would be able to get them in their pens when the time comes and they do not like my cow. They don't mind my goats or the chickens but they get all upset when the cow comes by.
> Willie finally started eating normal tonight. She just nibbled a little all day. They loved the goats milk once they figured it out. It was cute to watch. When it first touched their nose they jumped away but once they licked it off their nose they dived in! They licked their bowls clean. I'll start adding eggs tomorrow as long as they are still doing good.
> They are in 2 separate pens but they can see each other. I filled it with straw and I have heating lamps to put in once the babies are here.


Sounds great. They are some adorable piggies. Can't wait to see what they look like filled out. And that's funny about the cow. My cow hates the pigs. I had them together for a short while and she would knock them with her head and sometimes chase them.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

My cow's name is Bogo (she was pregnant when we got her) She is very interested but they just lunge at her through the pen.







This is Bogo the night we brought the pigs home. She wasn't sure what those things were.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Poor girls I'm glad they ended up with you!! Following to see the progress they make and to hopefully see some healthy and happy piglets soon!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Someone has a long snout for being a pot bellied pig! I bet she has some Julianna in her  that's why I went with the cross on the girl because of them scrunched up nose lol she looks like she is so ready for those to come out!


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Still no babies  I'm getting impatient waiting for these piglets! Can't wait to see them. Baby pigs are the cutest! Willie is eating normal again, yay! They have been handling all the new food fine. Today they split a banana. Babe loved it more than Willie but they both love the eggs and milk.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but they still have some time left. Those milk bars will get much bigger and full of milk before they will have them. I think (and this is just an estimate) Willie has a good 3-4 weeks left and Babe probably 2-3 weeks. They will drive you just as crazy as goats. ;-) I'm glad they are liking all their new treats. Mine love oranges (I keep the skin on) and apples too. As for veggies, mine love cooked potatoes or sweet potatoes, squash, and they really love pumpkin. Pumpkin is really good for their digestion too. Even canned pumpkin (plain, nothing added).


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

I told my husband that they will probably wait till I go to California in a couple weeks. He has been living there the last year and we are moving him back home. Or it will be a day that I have to work. I work 3 twelves but I'm sure it won't be on one of the 4 I'm home :/
My friend doesn't know when they got pregnant because she keeps the male with them all the time. Their last litter was September 11th. 
They are so excited to see me every time I go out to their pen. They wag their tails and talk to me. They love all the food I give them. I love them already and I haven't even had them a week.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Another question. Their skin looks dry and flaky. Is this normal pig skin or will it get better with their new diet? Or should I be putting something on their skin to moisturize it?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Diet should help. Black oil sunflower seeds and eggs helps their skin get moist and shiny again. I've never moisturized my pigs. If it's patchy, it could be mites, but it doesn't look it just from the picture. A mud puddle will help them too, if it's not too cool out.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

It's all over, not patchy. I have black oil sunflower seeds so I will add that. I can probably find a spot to give them a mud puddle. 
Thanks for all the advice!
Just trying to do the best for them.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Some kids in 4h chose to dig a hole in the ground and put a cheap plastic kiddies pool in it. Pigs had water but damage to the ground was controllable. I think the boss is best. Does wonders for my goats


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Babe has been making a nest now for at least an hour!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Oooh that's exciting!


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

I went to bed at 10:30 Az time. Babe had finished her nest and was resting. I waited for a while and decided to set my alarm for a couple hours to check on her. Called my daughter and told her to check when she got home. She called me at 11:30 and said there were 3 babies. I headed outside to make sure all was going well. By 1:00 am she had 12 babies total! Haven't checked to see how many boys/girls there are yet. All have nursed and are now under a heating lamp. I have to work at 6 am so I'll have my daughter check tomorrow for me.













My daughter got better pics of each one. I'll get her to send them to me.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, shows what I know. Lol. That is a lot of babies. Good job to her! Enjoy your little ones.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow 12 babies! Congratulations. That is a big litter for such a little piggy. I thought 7 was alot for mine. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's a ton of babies!!!! :shocked:
Congrats!


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

They are doing great today. There are 6 boys and 6 girls.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you have plans for what you're going to do with them all?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is an awful lot of cuteness!! I hope to breed a pig some day.
You have done such a good job with them as well. They are lucky you came
into their lives.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that just made my long wait to even breed my pigs so much worse! I just want to come over and snuggle them


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Willie had her babies last night. She had 8. I found a dead baby this morning and I'm not sure if it is Willie's or Babe's. During the night they got the gat open between their pens. The dead baby was near Babe's 12 but their were still 12 in that corner of the pen. On the other side were Willie's 7. Will pigs adopt others babies?








Not sure what is going to happen to all the babies. Their owner is coming out today to see them. Not sure how I want to approach the situation. I don't want to give them back but that was the agreement before I got them. I didn't know how skinny they were. I might just give her a lot of education and send a bag of food with them when they finally go back. If they go back. The owner is a friend and coworker and I am her boss :/


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I would not give them back. You can report her to the police or whoever takes those reports. You have photo evidence. That was severe neglect. You can word it in a way, like looks like you weren't prepared to care for pigs, so how about I hang on to them. You can give her any money you get for piglets, if that makes you feel better. Personally, I'd be willing to give up a friendship if I saw they treated their animals this way. But that is just my advice and opinion.

Yes, pigs will share the piglets usually with no problem. You can let the moms live together with the babies and they will both take care of them.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw saying about the reporting, if she tries to fight you on keeping the pigs, btw.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I would not let her have them back either. Good luck to you and congrats on the cute healthy babies. Im honestly surprised they are that healthy given what their moms looked like.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

We have lost 3. 1 little one got out if the pen during the night and I think got too cold. Fixed that issue and no more escapees. Another one died the next day. I think he got too hot under the lamp and he was piled on by the others. The last one died last night. She wouldn't eat or do anything. She would just head off in a corner of her own. I pulled her out and tried bottle feeding, eye dropper, and syringe. Nothing would work. All the other seem to be doing great getting chubby!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man, sorry you lost 3


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey how are the little piggies doing? Did the owner end up getting them back?


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Nope! I still have all the pigs 
The babies are all doing good. They have started eating the moms' food along with nursing. They are cute little stinkers!
.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

A couple pics of them enjoying their mudhole


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my! The smushed up faces!! My girl pig is 1/4 kune kune and I went that way because of her cute nose. I like that way better then the longer noses. You are doing a great job with them!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are soooo adorable! And there's so many. I would be in piglet heaven. The most I've had at one time is 6.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's good that you got to keep them! Did she fight you for them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

She came over one time to see them when they were about 1 week old. She hasn't been back since. She doesn't ask about them either even when I see her at work. I'll be finding homes for the babies soon. Don't think I could have 19 piggies running around. I also have a vet that I am going to contact about getting the boys neutered.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's great to hear! I don't blame you lol 19 is to many but who am I to judge I've had almost 19 goats!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Dyana said:


> She came over one time to see them when they were about 1 week old. She hasn't been back since. She doesn't ask about them either even when I see her at work. I'll be finding homes for the babies soon. Don't think I could have 19 piggies running around. I also have a vet that I am going to contact about getting the boys neutered.


I learned to castrate with my last litter. Oh boy was that not fun. I wussed out after doing two of them. So the other two are still boars. We'll see how they turn out (meat wise, my boys aren't pets). But I know what I did wrong, so hopefully I'll do better with the next litter. I sure wish I could just take them to the vet instead. Lol. I hope you find them all wonderful homes. I'd love to add a potbelly girl to my bunch, but hubby vetoed that idea.


----------

